# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کنکور بعد از 6 سال!!!!!

## ramyar

سلام
اول یه شرح مختصری از خودم بدم
من 94 کنکور ریاضی شرکت کردم و مهندسی برق خوندم 3 سال
به خاطر حال روحیم انصراف دادم و رفتم سربازی
الان میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم
اون موقع تو جو کنکور بودم از منابع و سرفصل ها و کتابا کاملا آگاه بودم
الان که بعد چندسال اومدم دیدم خیلی چیزا عوض شده
بهم بگین چیکار کنم تو این چند ماه باقی مونده
کمکم کنین و راهنمایی
ضمنا دوباه میخوام کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنم
سپاس

----------


## NormaL

داداش یه جوری نوشتی ((بعد از ۶ سال!!!!!!!)) انگار حالا چی هست
تو همین فروم یه بنده خدایی بود بعد از ۱۲ سال کنکور داد الان داره دندون میخونه

فقط خواستم بگم خواستن توانستن است به شرطی که با برخاستن همراه باشد...

 @josef76 آقا یوسف شما رشته ت ریاضیه به نظرم بهتر بتونی راهنمایی کنی

----------


## Nine

به نظرم امسال فقط رو یاد گیریه درسا تمرکز کن و آموزش ببین و سال دیگه با تست دانسته هاتو تثبیت کن...چون ۶ سال دروز بودی چیز زیادی یادت نیست بنابراین امسالو آموزش ببین و سال دیگه جدی شروع کن با برنامه ریزی درست و منظم

----------


## Atefeh75

هدفتون چی هست حالا؟!به نظرم الان میتونید خودتونو برسونید قلم چی.عمومیارو راحت میتونی تو این شیش ما جمع و جور کنی.دست کم نگیرشون و وقت کافیو براشون بزار.فیزیک و ریاضی خودم تعریفی نیس نمیدونم.ولی شیمیو باز راحت میتونی برسونی

----------


## moboer

به نظرم با مشارو خوب در تماس باید تا بتونن درست راهنماییتون کنن، ممکنه حرفای دوستان گمراهتون کنه

----------


## mohammad1381

گرچه هرگز دنبال نمونه نباشید ولی به شخصه دیدم یه نفر دندون یاسوج با شرایط شبیه شما قبول شده
دوما کنکور ربطی به مدت زمانی که داری نداره،اونجوری باشه همه تیزهوشانیها قبولن،مهم اینه که در اون زمانی که داشتی چطور استفاده کردی،مورد میشناسم 4 الی 5سال کنکور ریاضی از صفر مطلق شروع کرد خوند و تو سه ماه عمران(نمیدونم چه زمانی بود کنکورشون ولی اون زمان عمران رو بورس بودش)یا حتی بودن روزی حداقل 12ساعت بخونن و پزشکی زنجان تو دو ماه بیارن!
بیخیال نمونه بشینی بخونی قبولی نخونی نه!
البته باید خیلی هوشمندانه رفتار کنی.

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام
> اول یه شرح مختصری از خودم بدم
> من 94 کنکور ریاضی شرکت کردم و مهندسی برق خوندم 3 سال
> به خاطر حال روحیم انصراف دادم و رفتم سربازی
> الان میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم
> اون موقع تو جو کنکور بودم از منابع و سرفصل ها و کتابا کاملا آگاه بودم
> الان که بعد چندسال اومدم دیدم خیلی چیزا عوض شده
> بهم بگین چیکار کنم تو این چند ماه باقی مونده
> کمکم کنین و راهنمایی
> ...


1- سلام مهندس
2- مهندسی برق اگه خونده باشید یعنی ریاضی نظام جدید رو قورت میدید و یه لقمه چپ میکنید (اگر دانشجوی خوبی بوده باشید) 
3-اصلا استرس ندید همه مطالب همونا هستن فقط بیان تغییر کرده و یه سری مباحث حذف و یکمی اضافه شدن که درصد حذفیات خیلی بیشتر از اضافه شده ها هست که این اضافه ها در دروس رشته ریاضی اصلا چشم گیر نیست و دروس رشته ریاضی حذفیات داشتن بیشتر پس نگران نباشید
4-رشته مهندسی میخوایید باز بخونید؟؟؟قطعا برای سه دانشگاه برتر میخوایید قبول بشید و مهاجرت؟؟ من قصدتون رو نمیدونم چی هست ولی میتونید ارشد رو از رشته ای که میخواهید امتحان بدهید مثلا مهندسی کامپیوتر و ... البته اگه بتونید برگردید به دانشگاه و انصراف نداده باشید ولی به هر حال اگر انصراف دادید میتونید برگردید و در کنکور شرکت کنید به نظرم مشکلی نخواهد بود فقط تحقیق نید که ایا میتونید دوباره کنکور ریاضی بدهید یا نه ؟؟ البته تا جایی که اطلاع دارم اگر لیسانس نگرفته باشید و انصراف داده باشید میتونید باز کنکور ریاضی بدهید به هر حال اگر تصمیم گرفته اید 
5- در این مدت این کار رو کنید::  کتب نظام جدید رو تهیه کنید و از تاپیک مهندس عزیز @Paxton استفاده کنید برای انتخاب کتاب کمک درسی
6- به کوب بخوانید و نگران هیچی نباشید اونکسی که میخواد موفق بشه 6 ماهه هم میتونه بشه اونیکه نمیخواد موفق بشه 6 سال هم براش کمه مظمئن باشید زمان خوبی رو دارید تا کنکور شاید اگر کنکور نظام قدیم بود میگفتم نمیشه از الان همه چیز رو خوند چون حجم مطالب زیاد بود ولی نظام جدید مسئله فرق میکنه همه چی رو میتونید بخونید و زمان کافی دارید ولی حتی یه روز هم برای اتلاف وقت زمان ندارید و باید بخوانید به کوب 

پ.ن1- در انتخاب منبع شیمی دقت کنید زیرا که شیمی نظام جدید یکم حفظیاتی تر شده و زمینه محور تالیف شده پیشنهاد میکنم منابع سنگین و قطور تهیه نکنید(اشتباهی که خودم کردم) . پیشنهاد میکنم اگه باب میلتان بود شیمی را موضوعی کار کنید یعنی حفظیات + مفاهیم+مسائل رو جدا جدا کار کنید و کتابهای جمع بندی نشر الگو را حتما داشته باشید
پ.ن2-اگر ریاضی قوی دارید سراغ کتب سطح بالاتر و با تست زیاد برید در دروس حسابان و گسسته و هندسه که در تاپیک زیر به طور کامل تشریح شده اند
صنعتی شریف(شایدم امیر کبیر و تهران)میبینمت  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (16): 
موفق باشید
تاپیک معرفی منابع 1400
معرفی بهترین منابع کنکور 1400

----------


## Hisen

> سلام
> اول یه شرح مختصری از خودم بدم
> من 94 کنکور ریاضی شرکت کردم و مهندسی برق خوندم 3 سال
> به خاطر حال روحیم انصراف دادم و رفتم سربازی
> الان میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم
> اون موقع تو جو کنکور بودم از منابع و سرفصل ها و کتابا کاملا آگاه بودم
> الان که بعد چندسال اومدم دیدم خیلی چیزا عوض شده
> بهم بگین چیکار کنم تو این چند ماه باقی مونده
> کمکم کنین و راهنمایی
> ...


 @Paxton

----------


## Paxton

> سلام
> اول یه شرح مختصری از خودم بدم
> من 94 کنکور ریاضی شرکت کردم و مهندسی برق خوندم 3 سال
> به خاطر حال روحیم انصراف دادم و رفتم سربازی
> الان میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم
> اون موقع تو جو کنکور بودم از منابع و سرفصل ها و کتابا کاملا آگاه بودم
> الان که بعد چندسال اومدم دیدم خیلی چیزا عوض شده
> بهم بگین چیکار کنم تو این چند ماه باقی مونده
> کمکم کنین و راهنمایی
> ...


سلام
تو دروسی که کلا یادتون رفته برید سراغ منابع راحت تر
و سمت منابع حجیم مثل شیمی مبتکران نرید
تا عید هم سمت آزمون نرید 
*ساعت مطالعه ی بالا و تعداد تست زیاد تنها راه موفقیت تو کنکوره*
نگران نتیجه ی امسال نباشید و با تمام توان بخونید
در بدترین حالت‌ اگر خدایی نکرده امسالم رتبه نیاوردین چیزیو از دست ندادین. عوضش پایه تون رو قوی کردید.
*هرچند که بنظرم میشه تو همین زمان هم رتبه ی خوب آورد*

----------

